# purle leaf plum



## PHARMON9 (Jun 24, 2001)

Is the fruit this tree bears edible, this is the first in three years that the fruit has actually stayed on the tree long enough to grow larger than usual. When we bought the tree 5 years ago as a sappling we did not even know it would bear fruit, we thought it was just an ornamental flowering tree. So is this a true plum tree.


----------



## Treeman14 (Jun 25, 2001)

It depends on which cultivar you have. Some are edible, such as 'Newport' and 'Thundercloud'. Some are not, such as 'Krauter Vesuvius'.


----------

